
Why Larry and Sergey Should Win the Turing Award - smiljo
https://medium.com/@marinsmiljanic/why-larry-and-sergey-should-win-the-turing-award-126f50b4387c
======
Havoc
Author makes a good point. Hard to dispute that they made a massive difference
in organizing the worlds knowledge.

>artificial intelligence about five even before Hinton/Bengio/LeCun when it
actually started working.

That’s hilarious

~~~
smiljo
I couldn't resist the little jab about AI. :)

Saying this as a big fan of the old guard, McCarthy in particular.

------
maringrbic
Who else do you think should win?

~~~
smiljo
As a distributed systems guy I'm partial to Nancy Lynch. But that's
distributed systems, a field which has already had awards.

Search engines getting a couple of awards seemed like a no-brainer.

